# Best V-bomber



## abhiginimav (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2007)

my favourite is by far the Vulcan but the best is probably the Victor for the traditional role, but once the RAF realised they'd have to revert to low level bombing the Vulcan gains some ground back...............


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2007)

Vulcan for me also.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

the Vulcan is also the only one to drop bombs in anger........


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes.....the Vulcan
Have you read Vulcan 607 by Rowland White ? Interesting stuff (Victors and Vulcans)....Respect to all crews


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

no i haven't read it i'm afraid, i would've bought a copy but i'd never get the time to read it all, i have read a few great accounts though, most noteably one in flypast back along, but with this year being the 25th aniversiary no doubt there'll be more to read soon.........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 10, 2007)

I voted for the vulcan also


----------



## AC_Black (Jan 11, 2007)

~S~
Victor for me, just like the Victor for the traditional role it play`s and love high altitude bomb runs LMAO


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

yes the victor is the best in that role and probably best overall, although the RAF did realise that they'd have to be going low level at some point, where the Vulcan comes in no.1............


----------



## Le Stuka (Jan 15, 2007)

Vulcan for me as it was a great aircraft, and was the only one to drop bombs in anger. Also the delta wings made it aerodynamically sound.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

yes i think we'll go round in circles on this one, it's between your personal favourite and the best..........


----------



## ndicki (Jan 25, 2007)

If the Vulcan had not been the best, why was it then the only one to be kept in the bomber role until the end of its career?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

because she was better at low level where the RAf realised they'd have to fly as conventional bombers were too easy a target, and the others were finding more use in other areas- the plan was to retire the Vulcan before the Falklands as it was they were retired from the bombing role not long later..........


----------



## NSS (Jan 28, 2007)

My father was on Valiants during the British atomic bomb tests at Christmas Island, so for me thats what it has to be..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

that is a plus in her favour but from a technical point of view she was lagging slightly behind the others........


----------



## aggle (Feb 2, 2007)

It's got be the Vulcan considering the length of service. I will always remember being quite amazed as a teenager at an airshow how I could feel the vibrations in my stomach as a Vulcan did a " touch and go ". I remember when one of the early ones flew out to Australia on what was probably a promotional tour, but crashed on its return to the UK - very late fifties I'm guessing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

she certainly is the most well known and most loved..............


----------



## helmitsmit (Feb 6, 2007)

I think Vulcan also. Mainly because it operated in the Falklands war in the aggressive role. Also it was more stable at low-level and could withstand low-level combat flying better. At high altitude I would probably choose the victor as it was extremely agile and then the valiant. 

I'm reading Vulcan 607 at the moment... very interesting. Great book.


----------



## f for freddy (Feb 11, 2007)

slighty of track but can always remember XH508 making her last apperance at the Mildenhall Air Show, not many time my yank mates were speechless, then one god if we had a plane like that we'd keep her flying.
Lets hope she gets there again, has to be the Vulcan for me what a crowd pleaser.


----------



## CDRyan (Feb 16, 2007)

Absolutely no contest... The Vulcan wins my vote.

Lowest radar cross-section, greatest versatility, strongest airframe, best chance of survival in a shooting war.

It is also by far the prettiest of the three.. and you know what they say.. what looks right flies right.

Chris Ryan


----------

